# Ariens Compact 24 loud rapping noise...



## Lima Bravo (Feb 7, 2015)

Just replaced my old 8624 with a new compact 24 by Ariens.

After setting it up I am noticing a loud "Rapping" noise coming from the auger belt as soon as I DISENGAGE the auger.

I removed the housing and I see the belt making this loud noise as it smacks the housing. 

I THINK it's the belt...

Anyone else with this issue? Can I adjust that belt? I can adjust the tensioner but that won't help once you release it will it?

It almost seems the belt is to long... Again will that tensioner pulley help?

THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Lima
Welcome to the Forum. The noise is is most likely the augerbelt smacking against the belt guard. It should improve in time. The idler sometimes improves the issue if it can be adjusted to provide just enough tension on the belt to avoid the slapping, while still avoiding engagement. The trade off..your belt will wear more quickly. Most belt guards show signs of interior wear. Many are treated as consumables overtime. MH


----------



## Lima Bravo (Feb 7, 2015)

MH you're spot on with your input. I'm glad I explained it well enough.

So do you think this will chew up belts though??

Over time you say it improves... is that because the belt becomes more pliable maybe?

THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I heard of this issue with Cub Cadet machines last year, but this is the first I am hearing of it on Ariens.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Over time, the belt wears a groove on the inside of the belt cover. It will not wear the belt, as it is more hearty than the cover. The idler fix is possible only on those idlers with a slotted pivot attachment bolt. Many of the smaller designs have no such slot. MH


----------



## Lima Bravo (Feb 7, 2015)

Shryp said:


> I heard of this issue with Cub Cadet machines last year, but this is the first I am hearing of it on Ariens.


Since I'm new here, are we able to post videos on this site. I would like to follow through and post a short video showing what I'm experiencing so others may learn as I have that this should be something we can "expect" and it will hopefully work it's way out as she breaks in.


----------



## Lima Bravo (Feb 7, 2015)

motorhead64 said:


> Hi Lima
> Welcome to the Forum. The noise is is most likely the augerbelt smacking against the belt guard. It should improve in time. The idler sometimes improves the issue if it can be adjusted to provide just enough tension on the belt to avoid the slapping, while still avoiding engagement. The trade off..your belt will wear more quickly. Most belt guards show signs of interior wear. Many are treated as consumables overtime. MH


The perfect term to describe this is as you put it "Slapping." It literally is slapping the metal.

Well we are getting another foot so I'll be using her!!!


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Pictures and videos are VERY welcome 
Often they communicate things a lot better than the typed words can.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Lima Bravo said:


> Since I'm new here, are we able to post videos on this site. I would like to follow through and post a short video showing what I'm experiencing so others may learn as I have that this should be something we can "expect" and it will hopefully work it's way out as she breaks in.


 For a video just do it with youtube and post the link here with a post. Good Luck


----------



## Lima Bravo (Feb 7, 2015)

Funny because now as I run it it clearly seems to be lessening. I'm going to fire her back up tomorrow to see if I can re-create the sound. 
What little slapping that occurred is very difficult to catch on video due to the sound of the motor running.


----------

